

ABB’s Super Fast Industrial Robots Impress [Videos] - kkleiner
http://singularityhub.com/2009/10/20/abbs-super-fast-industrial-robots-impress-videos/

======
sdfx
The videos demonstrating their flex-picker are impressive as well:

[http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xHuDvVa7mkw&feature=youtu...](http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xHuDvVa7mkw&feature=youtube_gdata)
[http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wg8YYuLLoM0&feature=youtu...](http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wg8YYuLLoM0&feature=youtube_gdata)

------
sprsquish
As impressive as the actual robots are, I'm more impressed with the "dance"
they created to show these off.

------
rauljara
Not to bash on the technical prowess required to make these robots, but that
looks like an awfully wide millimeter.

~~~
kkleiner
its 1 millimeter between the can and the pin, not 1 millimeter between the
cans

------
joezydeco
Four or five years ago I saw a similar demonstration at Sensor Expo. The
robots were picking loose Starburst candies off a belt moving in one
direction, and arranging them into colored words on a belt moving in the other
direction. Blew my mind.

------
raintrees
I am surprised the cans are so stationary as the tray moves...

~~~
weaksauce
you can see the double sided tape in the first video

~~~
Nwallins
Darn, I thought the movements were calculated to take gravity, momentum, and
friction into account, thus keeping the cans stationary. There has to be a
better or more succinct term for this phenomenon -- centrifugal or centripetal
force is involved, surely.

~~~
joeycfan
'awesomeness'

------
gcanyon
As the Robot Devil said, "They're VERY good hands."

